# Auditor-Audio, Focal budget line



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Auditor Sound Machine - The Car Audio Spirit - Hifi coaxial speakers 2-way and 3-way speaker kits subwoofer box and high power amplifiers for car audio

Has anybody used these? I'm considering 2 pair of the 6.5" coaxials to replace the factory speakers in my Sonata, the fronts would get 50w rms each and the rears would be run off the factory deck, the only thing that concerns me besides the bling is that they don't even list the tweeter material.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

where did you get the info to indicate they are by Focal?


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

Auditor offers a complete range with exceptional quality/price ratio to a public that loves car audio and partying. ???

so do you have to be stoned or drunk to like them????

muhahaha

I just found that funny....


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

jimp said:


> where did you get the info to indicate they are by Focal?


when you bring up the download in it comes up Focal JMlab enceintes acoustiques haute fidlit haut-parleurs voiture audiomobile Car audio tuning

http://www.focal-fr.com/catalogue-docs/EN/35/files/2165.pdf


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The tweeters sure do look like older Focal product.

Same mailing address too.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess i'll be the guinea pig, i like my brands to match and my sub and amp are focal but i can't afford 2 pair of Access or Polyglass.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

you can find some entry level focal comps (165 A1) for ~ $300 new (authorized) or less than $200 used in the classifieds. I have the 165 A1's and am pleased with the sound, clarity and full sound I get. Wife even wanted the same speaker installed in her car as well after hearing my car.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

If they are Focal tweeters they tend to be a bit bright for me (and LOTS of others-quite a common complaint even on the Beryliums!), but if they're off axis in your stock location this shouldn't be too much of an issue.

Personally I'd look for some well respected speakers in the 2nd hand section on here or fleabay.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i'm thinking about spending a little extra and getting the access line for the front doors and just leaving the stocks in the rear.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

as stated the tweets can be harsh or bright and I have to agree with the comment.


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

so if ya party real hard to they sound less harsh? muhahaha


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

the tweets will be about halfway up the door panel, not in the sail panel or a pillar so if they are lower would it not calm down the brightness some?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Auditor Sound Machine - The Car Audio Spirit - Hifi coaxial speakers 2-way and 3-way speaker kits subwoofer box and high power amplifiers for car audio
> 
> Has anybody used these? I'm considering 2 pair of the 6.5" coaxials to replace the factory speakers in my Sonata, the fronts would get 50w rms each and the rears would be run off the factory deck, the only thing that concerns me besides the bling is that they don't even list the tweeter material.


I emailed them and they said the tweeter dome is polypropylene, not sure if i spelled that right but i would think they wouldn't be as bright as the metal domes.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

As i said earlier-having them off axis should quieten them a little-personally I would rather buy a silk domed tweeter and not have to worry about it.

FYI the only metal domed tweeters i have ever gotten on with are Diamond Audio's (forget series!)


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I emailed them and they said the tweeter dome is polypropylene, not sure if i spelled that right but i would think they wouldn't be as bright as the metal domes.


Probably not as bright as the metal domes-but you could get some decent silk domed tweeter based speakers for that money


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

My local dealer/installer has some Hybrid Audio Imagine 6.5's he's going to hook me up with well under retail so i think thats my best bet.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^Looks like a much better choice


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

this is the last email i got from auditor audio, pretty good communication from them for being french.

Hi

It is a bright tweeter with a frequency response very flat. Is is very good is you use this in flush in the dasch bord because in the axes it has more power.

Regards
Jean Philippe


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to bring up such an old post but i just got in the mail a set of the 165s components......ebay.....the guy totall listed them as focal access 165a1. When i said these are not what was listed he said dude that's what amazon had them listed as and they sell for like $190.... I was like wtf really. I paid papal so i am just going to file a item not as described and send that **** back.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have actually used the auditor component in is several applications. The tweeter can be bright depending on axis. I mounted them in factory locations in an older frontier, and that seemed to help me out, off axis firing at each other. The owner of the truck loved them considering the price point and that they were run off of a simple aftermarket radio. I mostly use them in a rear fill application when desired, but all in all, fairly impressive for the price tag.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I paid $156 for them thinking they were focal access. I really don't want to just settle with what he sent. I have listened to the access and i do like them. Not as much as the polyglass but they are beyond my budget right now.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mrnurse said:


> I paid $156 for them thinking they were focal access. I really don't want to just settle with what he sent. I have listened to the access and i do like them. Not as much as the polyglass but they are beyond my budget right now.


Sorry, I was replying to the op then later realized it was and OLD post. I'd return them since they weren't what you bought.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

